# amiracle sl-15 hang on back wet/dry filter



## sneepizzle (Oct 21, 2005)

ive was considering a normal wet/dry under tank filter for my 55 gallon tank untill i saw the amiracle wet/dry hang on back filter....... its a wet/dry filter but hangs on the back of your tank, but i have a few questions about it(couldnt find any info about it), 1. does it have any less chance of it overflowing than a normal under the tank wetdry?(had a flood with a canister filter before and dont trust under the tank filter too much) 2. does it have a spot to accomodate a heater? 3. how well does it work? 4. has a small area for bio balls, will a mix of lava rocks and bio balls be enough surface area for one S. COmpressus?.............any additional info is appreciated. thanks


----------

